# 2015 Chev Silverado Firewall entry



## mikefras (Dec 15, 2008)

Anyone find an easy access through the fire wall on the 2015 Silverado 2500 HD? I am having a real tough time finding a spot to run the control cable into the cab.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Right above the gas pedal as high as you can get the drill in. It's easier to drill a hole there then try and use an existing hole. Kind of inline with centre console. It's hard to explain unless your under there. Lol


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

There's already a rubber boot there. From inside the cab it's in the top left corner.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

This is a picture I found online from an 09, but it's basically the same on my 15 GMC.


----------



## mikefras (Dec 15, 2008)

I was looking at that boot. There is so much sound insulation in the cab, I couldn't see where it was on the inside. I'll poke around there in the day light.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

There's a connector junction box more or less behind the parking brake pedal. The boot is behind there, it's not really visible, you need to feel for it. I used a fiberglass fish stick to poke though. It's a little easier if you remove the nuts holding that junction box in place so you can move it some. I did not disconnect it. 
I also ran a string through tied off inside the cab and engine bay to make it easier to run additional lines as needed.


----------



## mikefras (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the quick replies guys. 
This site is awesome for quick help and ideas. 

Cheers.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

If its the same as the 1500 that boot is double sided .Pain in the butt to get through both sides but doable.


----------

